# Dove kidded last night- <3 (1/9/12)



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Buck/Doe- Text book delivery and signs. She could have written the Fisacofarm labor page literally!

We are keeping the buck to replace my beloved Bruce Wayne- Asides never being lost in a crowd, he also has blue eyes <3 :stars: 

















I am Supposed to be selling the little Chamoise doe... but I am dragging my feet about it.

















Thank you for letting me share <3


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Dove kidded last night- <3*

Adorable especially the little buckling! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dove kidded last night- <3*

Congratulations! :leap:

Babies are ADORABLE and wow does that little guy have some FLASH!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Dove kidded last night- <3*

So cute! the boy looks a lot like mom!

Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Dove kidded last night- <3*

LOVELY.......... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I am really happy with both of them- very leggy and long kids- as well as very vigorous.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the buck so cute but the red on that girl is pretty congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids and there is no mistaking who the buck belongs to either. He is her mini me LOL!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww they are adorable! I LOVE the bucklings expression in that last pic of him, he's like Woah, hello LOL Very flashy guy  I love the doeling what a pretty girl!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations :leap: love the bucks colour and the little doe is so beautiful


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HOW CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful...they are so cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! Adorable! Such a flashy little guy -- and I can totally see why you're dragging your feet on selling his sister -- she's a beauty!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Oh so cute! Love your buckling, he is so flashy!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG I love that doeling!!!!!!!    So stinken cute! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! They are just adorable!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I am posting some new pictures in the photo section...
I think I have to keep the little girl as well- at least until the rest of kidding season passes. She's just so smooth bodied and elegant!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats :stars: Beautiful kids <3


----------

